# 7x14 lathe motor



## welafong1 (Dec 7, 2011)

hi 
i would like to know what is the largest motor i can eleasy put in my 7x14 Marco mart lathe


----------



## Tin Falcon (Dec 7, 2011)

The older 7 x lathes came with 350 watt motors the new high torque lathes have this motor







http://littlemachineshop.com/products/product_view.php?ProductID=4145&category=
500 watts. IIRC 1 horsepower is 746 watts. 
Hope this helps. 

Advanced and be recognized citizen. Please post an introduction in the welcome section. Tell us a bit about yourself, your shop, your interests in model building and your location .

regards
 tin falcon


----------



## cfellows (Dec 7, 2011)

Wow, $249 + shipping just for the motor??? I only paid $340 and change for my whole lathe on sale and with 20% coupon at Harbor Freight. Even if I was inclined to spend that much, I gotta wonder if the circuit board in my lathe would handle the larger motor...

Chuck


----------



## HS93 (Dec 7, 2011)

that is a brushless motor so unless your lath has the sam you will need to replace all the electrical items, plus belt drive parts and a few more bits

http://littlemachineshop.com/products/product_view.php?ProductID=3995&category=-877015131

http://littlemachineshop.com/products/product_view.php?ProductID=3996&category=-877015131

Peter


----------

